# Pedal Problems



## Sparklygal74 (29 Jul 2017)

So, I decided to get myself out for a cycle and when I got out I wasn't getting good purchase on gears and pedals and at first I thought my gears or chain had slipped but on closer inpection it looks like my left pedal has come out the socket. I can see a big blob of grease so pretty sure I shouldn't be able to see that. I googled for a suggestion and tried holding the bike up and moving pedal counter clockwise to see if it would screw back in but it didn't work. Help! Beginner in need! TIA.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Jul 2017)

Hi @Sparklygal74 and  to the site.

Looking at the supplied photo everything there seems normal to me. It looks like a square taper bottom bracket (the axle assembly) on which the crank arm isn't supposed to butt right up to the frame. If you waggle the crank arm is there actually any movement apart from rotation?

We could probably do with a bit more information but the problem described does sound more like it's gear adjustment related. The bike looks very clean, is it new? If so taking it back to the shop and getting them to look at it might be the simplest option.

Depending on where in Scotland you are I wonder if the Belles on Bikes might have someone close by who could help/advise. Calling @Pat "5mph"


----------



## Sparklygal74 (29 Jul 2017)

Thanks for the reply! The bike is new, only got it a few weeks ago. Crank arm? There is a rickety sound when pedaling and not much change in purchase moving up through the gears. I cycled about a bit to see if it would catch and resolve itself but it hasn't.
Also when I brought the right pedal up to move off at one point it just slipped down rather than staying in position.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jul 2017)

same advice as Phil.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Jul 2017)

Sparklygal74 said:


> Thanks for the reply! The bike is new, only got it a few weeks ago. *Crank arm? *There is a rickety sound when pedaling and not much change in purchase moving up through the gears. I cycled about a bit to see if it would catch and resolve itself but it hasn't.
> Also when I brought the right pedal up to move off at one point it just slipped down rather than staying in position.


Sorry, the crank arm is the arm with the pedal attached one end and the axle at the other. If you grab both of them and waggle they shouldn't move in relation to each other.

My turn to ask: Rickety? If the gears are out of adjustment you may well get various chattering noises from them as they attempt but fail to move into the next gear.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jul 2017)

Again I agree with Phil, is there any chance of the bike getting a free 1st service (perfectly standard with any new bike) or was it an online purchase?


----------



## Sparklygal74 (29 Jul 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Sorry, the crank arm is the arm with the pedal attached one end and the axle at the other. If you grab both of them and waggle they shouldn't move in relation to each other.
> 
> My turn to ask: Rickety? If the gears are out of adjustment you may well get various chattering noises from them as they attempt but fail to move into the next gear.



Rickety = chattering noises.
So if the gears are out of alignment, how do I sort that? The chain appears a bit loose maybe? Sorry, am such a noob! I had a bike previously and it got stolen and I didn't bother to learn how to do basic maintenance and problem solving. This time I am determined to learn so that I can be more adventurous on my cycles, e.g. go on holidays, do cycle challenges etc. I did Pedal for Scotland 6 years ago and I was lucky I had no issues on the ride that had to be solved.


----------



## Sparklygal74 (29 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Again I agree with Phil, is there any chance of the bike getting a free 1st service (perfectly standard with any new bike) or was it an online purchase?



I bought it in a Evans Cycle shop through Cyclescheme. My inexperience is probably caused the issue because I haven't been out on the bike so much since I got it that I would have thought a repair would be necessary already!


----------



## Cycleops (29 Jul 2017)

You say the LH pedal came out of the socket. That would be in the crank arm I guess., the other end of the item you posted. Why did you post the other end? Do you think there is a problem there? It just needs screwing back in again if the thread is nor damaged. This has a reverse thread, in other words it screws in anti clockwise. Be very careful to screw it in straight, if it won't go in or jams after finger tightening try again. After a few turns by hand use a 15mm open ended spanner to tighten it fully.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jul 2017)

Sparklygal74 said:


> I bought it in a Evans Cycle shop through Cyclescheme. My inexperience is probably caused the issue because I haven't been out on the bike so much since I got it that I would have thought a repair would be necessary already!


Take it into the shop and they should return it to A1 condition for you, you'll need the receipt but a 1st 'fettle' of everything is normal with a new bike, cables stretch and things can need adjustment. *This isn't a repair it is absolutely normal* for any new bike or even one that has been 'rebuilt'.

They should have told you this when you got it, and any faults should be rectified FOC (By the way Evans are a decent group probably the best of the large cycle chain retailers, they value their reputation)


----------



## Crackle (29 Jul 2017)

Turn the knurled knob on the rear dérailleur by half a turn. If the chattering gets worse turn it the other way. Keep turning it half a turn until there's no chattering and the gears change smoothly up and down.


----------



## Sparklygal74 (29 Jul 2017)

Cycleops said:


> You say the LH pedal came out of the socket. That would be in the crank arm I guess., the other end of the item you posted. Why did you post the other end? Do you think there is a problem there? It just needs screwing back in again if the thread is nor damaged. This has a reverse thread, in other words it screws in anti clockwise. Be very careful to screw it in straight, if it won't go in or jams after finger tightening try again. After a few turns by hand use a 15mm open ended spanner to tighten it fully.




Thanks I already tried to screw it back anti-clockwise. If


Crackle said:


> Turn the knurled knob on the rear dérailleur by half a turn. If the chattering gets worse turn it the other way. Keep turning it half a turn until there's no chattering and the gears change smoothly up and down.
> 
> View attachment 364911



Thank you very much


Crackle said:


> Turn the knurled knob on the rear dérailleur by half a turn. If the chattering gets worse turn it the other way. Keep turning it half a turn until there's no chattering and the gears change smoothly up and down.
> 
> View attachment 364911



Thanks very much!


----------



## Sparklygal74 (29 Jul 2017)

Thanks all for your advice! I will give Evans a call and see what they say.


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Jul 2017)

Ignore all the advice above except the bit about going back to Evans, it won't cost you. There is plenty of time to learn bike maintenance in the future, but now is not the time to be twiddling and screwing.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Jul 2017)

Hi @Sparklygal74 and  to CC from Rutherglen.
As @Rickshaw Phil mentioned, I am part of the Glasgow Belles on Bikes.
I have some time off next week: do you want me to come to Evans with you?
If you are not in Glasgow there are other Belles group, there's probably one near you, I can put you in contact.
I am now going to send you a pm (private message) so we can exchange more details.
Chaps on this thread, fear not, when we find out what's wrong with the bike I will post


----------



## Sparklygal74 (29 Jul 2017)

Pics of the whole bike


----------



## midlife (29 Jul 2017)

Nice beach . Where is it?


----------



## Sparklygal74 (29 Jul 2017)

midlife said:


> Nice beach . Where is it?



Portobello in Edinburgh.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Jul 2017)

Sparklygal74 said:


> Pics of the whole bike


That's a Pinnacle, an older version as the more recent ones have disk brakes.
I've got one too, in bright orange 
The grease thing is normal in new bikes, it's just an excess that will wash away with the rain.


----------



## Sparklygal74 (29 Jul 2017)

I never looked that closely before now but it just looks like the the connection should be closer in a la my first pic and when I spun the pedal on the right up because that is the side I push off on, the pedal just fell back down like it was loose? And there was the chattering noise and lack of purchase when cycling and moving between gears. I'm not able to do it tomorrow but I will call Evans and see if I can arrange something for Tuesday when I am off, the only problem will be cycling the bike across there from where I live.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Jul 2017)

What is loose, I think, is not the pedal, but the crank, that is the arm that comes out of the bike and ends up attached to the pedal.
It is not expensive to fix (if it is that), only needs the turn of a tool.
Can you take a train?
If it is too much of a faff, is there a bike shop walking distance?
You may not even be charged from the shop, in that case take them cake or biscuits (bike mechanics like biscuits is a sign at the Glasgow Bike Station!)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Jul 2017)

You know, I'm gonna try to invoke @Scoosh, maybe he can assist as he is local to you


----------



## Jackmaster (29 Jul 2017)

Sounds to me, as a beginner also, that this is nothing to do with the pedals. 

I'm not sure by the way that pedals screw into the crank arm - and when you pedal this actually tightens them in the thread. 

I suspect there is an issue with the bottom bracket. I had a similar issue when I first started and couldn't understand why the crankarm kept falling off!!

Your bottom bracket shell may need refacing. I could be completely wrong as I am a beginner too! Sorry


----------



## Widge (29 Jul 2017)

I got a sneaky feeling that the crank is loose on the square taper of the bb axle...........If so....it's ten second turn and tightening job. Be careful not to ride it until it's sorted though. You don't want to round off the taper. Evans will sort it for you if you don't want to check it yourself. If you grab both crank arms and rock them can you feel any play? It is absolutely par the course for the gears to go adrift on a new bike as the cables stretch. It is usually most noticeable at the rear derailleur so Crackles advice is on the money. You may have to make a few little adjustments over the next few miles as things settle down.

Hearty congrats on getting riding,,,Enjoy!


----------



## Vantage (29 Jul 2017)

This if I'm understanding it correctly is the indexing of the gears being off. As you're pulling the right pedal up to get it into a pushing off position, the chain isn't going around the rear sprockets, but instead dragging the rear derailleur forward which then pulls the cranks forward again as it springs back to its usual position. It's either cable stretch (unlikely these days as most new cables are pre-stretched at the factory), poor setup at point of sale or a loose cable clamp nut. All perfectly normal and fixed in less than 5 mins at the bike shop and even quicker when you learn to do it yourself.
It'd be fair to say that few people here knew anything about bikes before they took up cycling. You'll be a cycling nerd like the rest of us in no time.
Welcome to the forum and to cycling.


----------



## phantasmagoriana (30 Jul 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> That's a Pinnacle, an older version as the more recent ones have disk brakes.



I reckon it's this one - looks like a current model https://www.evanscycles.com/pinnacle-lithium-2-2017-women-s-hybrid-bike-EV275577


----------



## cyberknight (31 Jul 2017)

As others have said take it back to the shop as its new , sounds to me like the crank bolt needs tightening up so its either going to be allen key or a socket spanner for a normal bolt depending on whats installed ( i always replace mine with allen key ones ) 
Unless you know of a neighbour/ friend who has a tool kit ?


----------



## Ticktockmy (3 Aug 2017)

There is so much conflicting information being given here, whilst it is good advice, as you do not seem to have enough knowledge regarding fixing cycle problems as others have said "take it back to where you purchased it from or to a Local Bike shop". So much more damage is done to bike parts by people not understanding right and left hand threads and overtightening or under-tightening threads.


----------



## mickle (3 Aug 2017)

Proceed straight to the bike shop. Do not pass go. Do not collect £200 etc


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Hi @Sparklygal74 and  to CC from Rutherglen.
> As @Rickshaw Phil mentioned, I am part of the Glasgow Belles on Bikes.
> I have some time off next week: do you want me to come to Evans with you?
> If you are not in Glasgow there are other Belles group, there's probably one near you, I can put you in contact.
> ...



I wish @Pat "5mph" would come to my rescue


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> I wish @Pat "5mph" would come to my rescue


Surely you're one that does not need rescuing lol!


----------



## Sparklygal74 (5 Aug 2017)

Thanks again! I don't have enough knowledge you are right! I have booked a service at the shop where I bought my bike but at the moment the bike is not safe for road. I just took it out again and the problem has not changed after trying a couple of the early suggestions.

I do have a tool kit but have not tried the above photo. Don't want to make things worse.


----------



## simongt (5 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> By the way Evans are a decent group probably the best of the large cycle chain retailers, they value their reputation)


Don't agree. The GLW bought a bike through Evan's website. After a while, had to change the triple chainwheel. Tried using my trusty extractor, would't budge. Eventually I had to drift it off using a heat gun and some well placed hammer blows.  I've NEVER ever had to do that with any of the many bikes I / we've had in the past / present. The chainwheel had obviously been put on without any lube involved. Contacted Evan's via their website and apart several 'Yes, we'll respond to your enquiry', replies, never got anywhere with it.
So our experience with Evan's is - unimpressed.


----------



## Cycleops (5 Aug 2017)

I always thought you were advised not to grease the taper? I'm assuming it was square taper.


----------



## midlife (5 Aug 2017)

Cycleops said:


> I always thought you were advised not to grease the taper? I'm assuming it was square taper.



Bit like Marmite, some do some don't .


----------



## Cycleops (5 Aug 2017)

In any event I don't think Evans were going to remove the crank and grease prior to delivery.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2017)

simongt said:


> Don't agree. The GLW bought a bike through Evan's website. After a while, had to change the triple chainwheel. Tried using my trusty extractor, would't budge. Eventually I had to drift it off using a heat gun and some well placed hammer blows.  I've NEVER ever had to do that with any of the many bikes I / we've had in the past / present. The chainwheel had obviously been put on without any lube involved. Contacted Evan's via their website and apart several 'Yes, we'll respond to your enquiry', replies, never got anywhere with it.
> So our experience with Evan's is - unimpressed.


Some companies use Loctite 'Studlock' on square taper cranks, I've come across a couple. All you need to do is heat it up a bit and the bond is destroyed so once it has cooled down the extractor tool will work.



Cycleops said:


> In any event I don't think Evans were going to remove the crank and grease prior to delivery.



Did the crank need removing/changing after a couple of rides or had it been a while.


----------



## Sparklygal74 (6 Aug 2017)

Possible Eureka moment? See photo below.

The chain appears to be squint and rubbing along metal on left hand side of this photo. I have looked and looked and the chain is still on the cogs? for the gears. Is the chain loose? Are the pedals out if alignment which is causing the chain to rub on the netal??

Going stir crazy. Need to be out on my bike!!


----------



## alicat (6 Aug 2017)

Please just take it to a bike shop for a first service then book yourself on a bike maintenance course such as the ones run by Edinburgh cycle coop.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Aug 2017)

Sparklygal74 said:


> Possible Eureka moment? See photo below.
> 
> The chain appears to be squint and rubbing along metal on left hand side of this photo. I have looked and looked and the chain is still on the cogs? for the gears. Is the chain loose? Are the pedals out if alignment which is causing the chain to rub on the netal??
> 
> Going stir crazy. Need to be out on my bike!!


Front derailleur is misaligned and it doesn't look to have been 'knocked' as it would then be (mis)aligned the other way so possibly bolt not tightened enough on assembly.

BTW these are quite tricky to position correctly unless you're experienced.


----------



## Sparklygal74 (6 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Front derailleur is misaligned and it doesn't look to have been 'knocked' as it would then be (mis)aligned the other way so possibly bolt not tightened enough on assembly.
> 
> BTW these are quite tricky to position correctly unless you're experienced.



Thanks for that. I just want to get safely up to the shop on Wednesday to take the bike in for it's service. Hence why I posted again.


----------



## Sparklygal74 (6 Aug 2017)

alicat said:


> Please just take it to a bike shop for a first service then book yourself on a bike maintenance course such as the ones run by Edinburgh cycle coop.


I am taking it in!!!! I just posted again in a last ditch attempt to see if I could resolve the issue long enough to get me and the bike safely over to the shop for it's service.


----------



## Widge (7 Aug 2017)

Sparklygal...........it is very difficult for us to diagnose the problem(s?) based on just your photos and descriptions. You need to get yer bik to a bik-shop.....ideally the one you bought it from but ANY one would do! I would bet my hat that these 'problems' are easily sorted. Make sure you can ride it efficiently and safely if you intend to ride to a shop. My inclination in your case would be to load it into the back of a car and have done with it.
Don't let these teething and 'new-bike-settling' problems faze you......it is all part and parcel of the new bike experience! Things like pre-stretched cables tend to be supplied with top-dollar bicycles so-if you want the 'best' new rider experience and a bike that just hums you have (in my experience) to expect a modicom of of tweak and adjust in the first few days of a bikes life. Maybe everyone else has been lucky! I learned a lot during my first few weeks of owning a brand new pukka road bike but it's all do-able and not rocket science. If you want to feel more comfortable with keeping tabs on your own maintainance rather than rely on shops there are no end of resources on the web and we are here to help?
I have a feeling that once you get it to a shop they will sort it in 1-1-2, but there is nothing quite as satisfying as learning how to look after it yourself in the end. There isn't a lot to it! (famous last words!!)
Above all-embrace and ENJOY the whole thinginess of being a cyclinge enthusiast! There are worse hobbies (train-spotting and viola-playing come to mind.)

All Best

and keep us updated

W


----------



## Sparklygal74 (9 Aug 2017)

Breath easy! My bike is now safely in for it's service!!! 

Was a bit of a challenge getting there but we made it!!

Get the bike back in a few hours!!

Thanks all for your patience and advice!


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2017)

Remember to ask what was wrong but I think it's just the gears needing adjusting.

Get watching some basic bike maintenance videos on YouTube.


----------



## Widge (9 Aug 2017)

Good to know, SparklyGal!
Would be interested to know what was needed?

W


----------



## Sparklygal74 (9 Aug 2017)

fossyant said:


> Remember to ask what was wrong but I think it's just the gears needing adjusting.
> 
> Get watching some basic bike maintenance videos on YouTube.



It was just the gears that needed adjusting but they also checked the brakes and put some air in the tyres. There are also bike maintainence classes that Evans run, so I will book on one. I do use youtube videos for the manoeuvres for my driving lessons, so once I have done the class, I will use the videos too. Actually doing something helps me more than watching a video to start with anyway.


----------



## Sparklygal74 (9 Aug 2017)

Felt so good to be back out on my bike today, although I had to Cycle through town at lunchtime and in a busy congested area but it's good road practice. I used to be nervous cycling in traffic but since I re-started my driving lessons, I feel more confident negotiating roads, although I could do without the hassle and stress of dealing with van and taxi drivers!


----------



## alicat (10 Aug 2017)

Good. Glad to know you are sorted and back on the bike.


----------



## MissyR (17 Aug 2017)

Glad you got it sorted! Where in Scotland are you? There are a few Belles on Bikes groups that you may like out that way. They offer hassle free rides using the cycle networth and quieter roads. Great company and usually cake! On another note places like Stirling cycle Hub and Recyk-a-bike do free maintenance classes. Worth a wee drive to get t use their stands, tools and experienced mechanics


----------

